# Koningin Beatrix



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Koningin Beatrix was built in 1986 by Van der Giessen De Noord, for Stoomvaart Maatschappij Zeeland N.V (SMZ). She was used on their joint Harwich-Hook of Holland service with Sealink. The SMZ service was marketed as Crown Line. In 1989, the SMZ operation was sold to Stena Line BV. Ownership of Koningin Beatrix passed to Stena Ab, and she was chartered to Stena Line BV. In 1997 she was transferred to the Stena Line Fishguard-Rosslare route, when replaced by HSS Stena Discovery. In 2002 she was transferred to the Karlskrona-Gdynia route and renamed Stena Baltica, swapping with Stena Europe.


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

WOWWWW 

where is that paradise?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Roberto To said:


> WOWWWW
> 
> where is that paradise?


Madurodam ; large inland seaport in the Netherlands.


----------



## OLAU-fan (Dec 16, 2005)

The KONINGIN BEATRIX looks similair with the 4 sisters from TT/OLAU:
- PETER PAN (now DFDS PRINCESS OF NORWAY) (built 1986)
- NILS HOLGERSSON (now DFDS KING OF SCANDINAVIA) (built 1987)
- OLAU HOLLANDIA (now SNAV SARDEGNA) (built 1989)
- OLAU BRITANNIA (now SNAV LAZIO) (built 1990)

Does any one know if these 5 ferries have the same designer, despite the KONINGIN BEATRIX was built at the Dutch Van der Giessen-De Noord and the 4 German ships at the Schichau Unterweser Seebeckwerft?


----------

